# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Cần phần mềm thiết kế Prochure

## thichduthu

mình đang cần phần mềm thiết kế prochure, nhưng không biết dùng phần mềm nào để có kết quả tốt 
nhất.
bạn nào có thì cho mình xin nhe

cảm ơn

----------

